# Oh so close!!!



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

This was such a close call with the Polar Express and he almost paid “deerly”...for it...

http://www.mlive.com/news/us-world/index.ssf/2017/11/polar_express_deer.html#incart_river_home


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

PDDMI said:


> This was such a close call with the Polar Express and he almost paid “deerly”...for it...
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/us-world/index.ssf/2017/11/polar_express_deer.html#incart_river_home


WOW, one lucky deer, that would have been messy.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Would have been venison for Thanksgiving instead of turkey.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2017)

The last thing the kids on board needed to see was a deer that didn't make it. Close call, but happy ending.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yikes! I guess deer have 9 lives, too!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That could have been messy.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

Being on a straight line like that, I doubt that anyone on the train would have seen anything.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a friend who's dad was a engineer. He could tell when his father hit a animal because he was sad when he came home. If he hit a person he would be angry because they were too stupid to get out of the way.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

DennyM said:


> I have a friend who's dad was a engineer. He could tell when his father hit a animal because he was sad when he came home. If he hit a person he would be angry because they were too stupid to get out of the way.


You pretty much hit the mark with that comment. When I hit an animal, I feel bad and I hope for a quick kill. I have two human trespasser fatalities and I didn't feel bad for them, as bad as it may sound. They did it to themselves as conscious decisions. Unless it is a child, suicide or someone who doesn't know better, there is an absence of grief.

The other thing to consider about the video is the possibility of the animal being struck and being thrown into the photographers. When we strike deer, there is usually a 50-50 chance of them ending up under the wheels or being tossed down the right of way with tremendous force. There is rarely a "splatter" situation...

We have many more close calls than actual strikes...thank God.

Sorry if this post is too descriptive. Administrator, please delete if you find this inappropriate.

Tom


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

I heard a report this morning that 106 reindeer where killed by trains in Norway, over a span of 4 days. Apparently a communications break down prevented the engineers from receiving warnings about the herds, and travel at slower speeds.


----------

